# Happygoose's journal!!!



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, i have never really kept a journal before. lol. I just feel weird writing to myself :?. but at least here i am telling ppl  lol! And i was bored so i decided to start a journal! 

first ill tell you a bit about me. My name is Cassy, im 18, i finished school last year and i have 3 beautiful horses! I started riding about 6 and a half years ago. I started off in a riding school and when once a fortnight. ever since then i have been completely enthused and devoted to horses. this is how i got my first horse, Banjo. It happend a couple of years after i started riding. A friend of my riding teacher's had a horse that she could no longer keep and she was going to give him to a disabled riding school. But then my riding teacher told her that i was wanting a horse, that he would be going to a great home and be well looked after if she gave him to me. so mum agreed and we ended up going to look at him and ride him. and my riding teachers friend decided to give him to us!!!! I was ssooooooo excited!!!! I thought that i would never get a horse of my own!!! then a couple of years after that i got my second horse, Chucky. I bought him for $1700. Then a year and bit after that i got my third horse, Pennellipi. I bought her for $200 from the slaughter yard. she was soooo skinny but she is fat and healthy now!

So i havent been riding for about a week. Chucky is out of action at the moment and Pennellipi isnt broken in. So i can only ride banjo. But i havent been able to lately cause i have been too busy with work and everything else in life. Im free tomorrow unless work calls me in. but if not i will definatly go for a ride before all this rain comes (if its not already raining!)!!! I also have to organise their coats and stable cause we are meant to get good solid rain for 5-7 days in the next day or two. which is really really really rare here!!! I hope it happens!!!

It was my sisters 16th birthday today so she and a few friends went to the shopping center for the day. My mum and i went to My grandma's house for lunch then we went back to the shopping center for a drink and i bought some shoes! lol! they arent what i wanted but they were cheap and they are pretty cute! lol! Im a bargin hunter!

anyway thats about it for today. ill try and write in this every day or two. depends on what im doing lol!

oh yea! i am also looking for a second job and i applied at the local grocery store. they said they might be looking for some one soon. so im going to ring them in the morning and see where things are at. wish me luck!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I got a call from work at 8.30 this morning asking me to come in asap. so no ride today cause when i got home it was raining!!!! Im really wanting to ride again!!!
At work today i sliced open my thumb when i was cutting up some meat (im training to be a kitchen hand). It didnt hurt much but it was really deap!!! 
Not much else happend today... Chooks escaped from their paddock. lol! They like gardens! lol!! But not really a big deal. thats about all that happend, pretty boring day today.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so it wasnt raining today just really really windy. but i was going to ride banjo in the paddock. I didnt get a chance to until about 2. so i got ready at 2 then went out to catch him to go for a ride. He was in a really stupid mood and he wouldnt let me catch him!!! I was out there for an hour and a half and still didnt catch him!!!! It was soooo annoying!!!!! Cause i really wanted to ride!!!!! anyway i would have come back inside then went out agian but i dont have time cause i start work at 5.30pm. so im not very happy bout that!!!! grrrrrr!!!! Makes me mad!!!! but oh well, nothing i can do about it.
nothing much else happend today. it was yet another boring day. something interesting has to happen soon!!! life cant be this boring!!!!!
anyway i have to go and get ready for work now.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to see my friends yesterday. They are my 3 best friends from high school. we make sure we meet up at least once a month. So i met 2 of them at their house then we went to the shopping center to meet the third. we had lunch then went cloths shopping. it was great to see them!!!! Then i got home and had half an hour to get ready for work! it was alright though i wasnt late.
and today was supose to be my day off and i was going to spend the day with my horses but i got a call at 9 asking me to come in a 12. so i cleaned chuckys feet with disinectant and wrapped them back up before i went to work. Nothing much else happend really. 
Oh yea! we rescued a baby wallaby about 6 or so months ago and we realeased her (Sasha as we named her) about a week ago and she has come back a couple of times since. She had a small fenced in area when she was with us and the gate to that is just left open now and she spelt int here last night! and she didnt leave again until this after noon!! she is so cute!!! im glad she comes for visits! lol!
I just figured out how incredibly boring this thread is! if you read this can you tell me. and tell me if you think it is as boring as i think. I dont see any point in writing in it every day if my life is going to continue to be so boring and no one reads this. but if you wuld keep reading it tell me and ill keep writing in it, but i think its boring! lol!!


----------

